# CoD Modern Warfare - welche Waffen haben auch ein ACOG-Visier?



## Herbboy (29. September 2020)

Bei CoD MW ist gerade die Season 6 gestartet. Im "Offiziersfortschritt" schaltet man pro Spielerlevel eine neue Aufgabe frei. Nun steht da eine Aufgabe, laut der ich 50 Abschüsse mit ACOG-Visier machen soll. Ich kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern, dass irgendeine der Waffen so ein Visier bietet - ich bin nun auch schon 10 Waffen durchgegangen, und langsam wird es mir zu viel. Weiß jemand, welche Waffen ACOG bieten bzw. ob das vielleicht nur ein Fehler und ein anderes Visier gemeint ist?


----------



## Beichtstuhl (29. September 2020)

Sollte das scout kampfvisier sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Hab übrigens heute dank dem Update auf season six auf der PS 4 öfters einen bluescreen als zu Windows 95 zeiten


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Sollte das scout kampfvisier sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


 Ja, danke - das gilt wohl als ACOG. Evlt auch das Cronen Pro?

Hab aber 4 Runden spielen müssen, bevor ich es feststellen konnte - Scout Kampfvisier, 3 Runden lang mindestens 10 Kills, aber davon kein einziger Fernschuss-Kill, und die Aufgabe lautet eben, 50 Fernabschüsse per ACOG zu machen... Erst in der 4. Runde klappte es dann, auf Rust mit ner MP. 




> Hab übrigens heute dank dem Update auf season six auf der PS 4 öfters einen bluescreen als zu Windows 95 zeiten


 Ich hatte auch mal einen Absturz auf der Xbox One, bei der sich das Spiel nach Rundenende einfach beendete, aber ansonsten keine Probleme.


----------

